# lettore schede SIM con interfaccia USB

## darkmanPPT

Come da titolo, mi hanno regalato un lettore di card SIM che è a forma di chiavetta USB per capirci è questo.

Bene... io inserisco la "chiavetta" con la sim dentro. si accende la sua bella lucetta.

PRIMA DI INSERIRE LA CHIAVETTA:

```

lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c047 Logitech, Inc.

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

ls /dev/

....

usbdev1.1_ep00

usbdev1.1_ep81

usbdev2.1_ep00

usbdev2.1_ep81

usbdev3.1_ep00

usbdev3.1_ep81

usbdev4.1_ep00

usbdev4.1_ep81

usbdev4.2_ep00

usbdev4.2_ep81

usbdev5.1_ep00

usbdev5.1_ep81

vboxdrv

....

```

DOPO AVER INSERITO LA CHIAVETTA:

```

lsusb

Bus 005 Device 003: ID 058f:9720 Alcor Micro Corp.

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 046d:c047 Logitech, Inc.

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

ls /dev/

....

usbdev1.1_ep00

usbdev1.1_ep81

usbdev2.1_ep00

usbdev2.1_ep81

usbdev3.1_ep00

usbdev3.1_ep81

usbdev4.1_ep00

usbdev4.1_ep81

usbdev4.2_ep00

usbdev4.2_ep81

usbdev5.1_ep00

usbdev5.1_ep81

usbdev5.3_ep00

usbdev5.3_ep01

usbdev5.3_ep82

usbdev5.3_ep83

vboxdrv

....

```

non ci sono altre differenze. ora mi chiedo: come posso io accedere a sta maledetta sim? che me ne faccio dei "usbdev5.3_ep01" e compagnia varia che mi vengono generati? sono 

```
file /dev/usbdev5.3_ep*

/dev/usbdev5.3_ep00: character special (253/12)

/dev/usbdev5.3_ep01: character special (253/14)

/dev/usbdev5.3_ep82: character special (253/15)

/dev/usbdev5.3_ep83: character special (253/13)

```

non so... avete delle idee? devo forse installarmi qualcosa di particolare?

nb: io possiedo anche un bel lettore di schede SD (e anche altri formati). quello mi viene visto senza alcun problemi come dispositivo usb e kde me lo monta già in automatico.. come mai questo no?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

Gli unici lettori di sim che conosco sono quelli della stradannata firma digitale e devi usare pcsc-lite per accedere.

----------

## darkmanPPT

mi sono installato pcsc-lite

solo che non cosa farci ora   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

vedi se dmesg, lanciato dopo avere inserito la chiavetta, ti dice qualcosa di utile.

----------

## darkmanPPT

non credo mi dica qualcosa di utile

QUANDO INSERISCO

```
usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

```

QUANDO TOLGO

```
usb 5-2: USB disconnect, address 5

```

insomma.. è quello che mi aspetto che dica   :Rolling Eyes: 

ps: ho trovato questo programma,  monosim . non so se funzionerà.. ma ne ho letto in giro.

però mi chiedo.. ho sempre sentito parlar male di Mono... che mi convenga?

ps2: inoltre ho letto in giro alcuni che "consigliavano" di usare wine per leggere dalla chivetta. ma.. come si fa? io ho wine... ma... ma.. boh! che me ne fo' in sti casi?

----------

## Onip

ti riconosce la periferica usb, dentro hai una sim da leggere? magari la partizione montabile viene creata solo con la sim inserita (supposizioni).

Riguardo a mono... IMHO è un software gpl tanto come python (ad es) quindi non ci vedo niente di male. In ogni caso se n'è già discusso un pochino qui.

----------

## darkmanPPT

ah, dimenticavo..

quando ho fatto i precedenti "esperimenti" avevo già la sim inserita  :Wink: 

ps: beh, cmq... leggendo il how-to per monosim, ho letto che dovrei prima installarmi il driver per la mia chiavetta. buono a sapersi... chissà se c'è e chissà dove lo posso trovare.

mah!

 ho trovato questo elenco di driver per linux ma non trovo niente per una "Alcor Micro Corp" (che è quello che mi viene fuori con lsusb)

----------

## Kernel78

Dubito fortemente che la sim possa venire vista semplicemente come una chiavetta considerando le informazioni eterogenee che contiene (rubrica, sms, ecc).

Magari usare gnooki o gammu potrebbe aiutarti (sempre che quei programmi supportino quel tipo di connessioni usb) ma altrimenti la vedo dura.

----------

## richard77

Prova a vedere se questo ti è di aiuto

http://www.nabble.com/Lead-Tide-SIM-card-reader-882a-%28aka-USB-SIM-card-reader-direct%29-tc14466843.html

(ho cercato l'id USB  058f:9720 con google)

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> Prova a vedere se questo ti è di aiuto
> 
> http://www.nabble.com/Lead-Tide-SIM-card-reader-882a-%28aka-USB-SIM-card-reader-direct%29-tc14466843.html
> 
> (ho cercato l'id USB  058f:9720 con google)

 

grazie!

ho fatto come consigliato ed ora anche a me si crea 

```
file /dev/ttyUSB0

/dev/ttyUSB0: character special (188/0)

```

beh, è pur sempre un passo avanti (forse).

ora devo ancora provare se i due programmi che m'avete consigliato prima funziano o meno con questo device.

chissà!  :Rolling Eyes: 

-----------------

non ho capito assolutamente nulla di come funzioni gammu e gnokii

qui parlano sempre di "cellulari" attaccati al pc.. e non di schede sim (o lettori di schede sim).

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

pcsc-lite non è un applicativo ma un driver, le sim non hanno una interfaccia di memoria di massa come le sd e sono codificate, per questo ti ho rimandato alla stradannata firma digitale (che gli pigli sempre un'accidente a quei parassiti).

Mono vuol dire gnome, il grosso dei problemi si limitano a questo (ma se usi già gnome o non ti frega niente di portarti dietro le dipendenze non è che conti tanto) ed all'essere un tantino delicato per la compilazione, niente -O3 (che tanto pare funzionare solo sul vecchio gcc della hardened) e -fomg-wthf in CFLAGS, per capirci.

Devi vedere se uno dei driver funziona o provare a chiedere al produttore con cosa diavolo è compatibile (o provare a spulciare il driver windozz per capire a cosa assomiglia).

Consiglio: fai le prove con una sim di cui non ti importa niente.

----------

## richard77

Quello che tu vedi come:

```
Bus 005 Device 003: ID 058f:9720 Alcor Micro Corp.
```

è solo un'interfaccia USB-seriale, la sim è "dietro" l'interfaccia seriale.

(USB->seriale->sim)

pcsc-lite suppongo sia il driver per la sim (collegata alla seriale, collegata all'usb).

----------

## darkmanPPT

il problema uno è che io uso kde e l'idea di portarmi dietro tutte ste dipendenze....

beh...

non che mi attiri! (anzi...)

il problema due è che.... boh.. arrivato a sto punto non so proprio più che fare!

cmq, per mia sfortuna, non ho una sim card che "non mi interessa" dove poter provare.

ieri ho installato kmobiletools e gli ho indicato come dispositivo il /dev/ttyUSB

non sono venuti fuori errori... ma però qualsiasi menù (per esempio il menù della rubrica) era vuoto.

uhm...

non so... sto pensando che, probabilmente, lascierò perdere l'idea di far funzionare sto lettore sotto linux.

 :Sad: 

----------

